# Spray tanning at National Shows



## ParadiseCup (Mar 7, 2011)

is anyone gonna be entering any NPC National shows this year ?

if you are and need a spray tanner, you should contact Liquid Sun Rayz as they are the best in the business. Tell them that Tracy and Cameron Bodner of Total Package sent you


----------



## prop01 (Mar 7, 2011)

I can always use a good tan . I had a little sun cancer last year so the spray tan would be the route to go .Good nice dark color also . But no I am not a BB , but it looks like they sell products on the web as well .


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 8, 2011)

prop01 said:


> but it looks like they sell products on the web as well .


 they do and the products are great ! let us know how it is if you decide to get some


----------



## MusBuildFast (Mar 10, 2011)

Have you experienced much variation in quality of spray tan vendors? Do prices vary much? 






Check out the Free Muscle Building Newsletter:        FreeMuscleBuildingInfo.com


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 18, 2011)

MusBuildFast said:


> Have you experienced much variation in quality of spray tan vendors? Do prices vary much?


  there can be a lot of variation in the quality of the tan and the sprayer. Prices are usually in the 70 to 130 range...

for local shows, they may be a little cheaper than National shows


----------

